# Unplugged SWM and now no TV



## wbandit (Mar 16, 2007)

I decided to move the SWM from my bedroom to my living room TV but after I installed it on the living room TV I get error message "Problem connecting with dish 771A". I reinstalled it on bedroom TV and am still getting same error message. DirecTV says they will have to send a tech out. I don't understand how the equipment could be damaged because all I did was disconnect and reconnect. Something curious to me is that when I click on Whole Home is says not activated. I told the rep and she said that doesn't have anything to do with the 771A message, but she went ahead and activated it however it is still saying not activated after I spoke to her. Does anyone have any clue as to what is going on? Thanks!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I assume that you tried to move the power inserter from one room to another, did you use the power passing port on the green label splitter?

Do you have a SWiM LNB, SWiM-8, or SWiM-16? If it is a SWiM-16 you may have put the PI on the wrong leg. If you aren't sure we may be able to help but there is a possibility that you could damage equipment by putting power where is doesn't belong.


----------



## wbandit (Mar 16, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I assume that you tried to move the power inserter from one room to another, did you use the power passing port on the green label splitter?
> 
> Do you have a SWiM LNB, SWiM-8, or SWiM-16? If it is a SWiM-16 you may have put the PI on the wrong leg. If you aren't sure we may be able to help but there is a possibility that you could damage equipment by putting power where is doesn't belong.


Yes, I tried to move the power inserter. So it has to stay in a specific room? Sorry, how do I know if I have SWiM LNB, SWiM-8, or SWiM-16?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If you have one cable coming from dish, you have a SWM LNB. If you have 4 cables you have a SWM8 or 16.

Put the power inserter back where it was, plug it in, and reboot all boxes. If it still doesnt work, you fried something.


----------



## wbandit (Mar 16, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> If you have one cable coming from dish, you have a SWM LNB. If you have 4 cables you have a SWM8 or 16.


There is only one cable coming from dish.


----------



## wbandit (Mar 16, 2007)

I had no clue the power inserter couldn't be moved. Can you explain why? I actually need it to be in my living room because I'm going to mount the TV it is connected to now to the wall.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

wbandit said:


> I had no clue the power inserter couldn't be moved. Can you explain why? I actually need it to be in my living room because I'm going to mount the TV it is connected to now to the wall.


Well, it sends power to the LNB on the dish. There is only one port on the splitter that will pass the power to the LNB. That port is connected to the room you had the power inserter installed in.

To move the power inserter, you need to identify which cable goes to the splitter from the room you want to move it TO, and remove that cable from the splitter. Then remove the cable on the power passing port 1 on the splitter and attach it to the port you just removed the other cable from. Attach the cable from the room you want to move it TO, to the power passing port 1 on the splitter.

If you burned out the LNB (unlikely) or the power inserter (possible) by moving it, then you will need to have that part(s) replaced before the system will work again.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I learned this the heard way as well when I moved my PI. One thing I did notice though is that it takes a minute once the PI powers back up to get a signal back to all of the tvs.

Maybe the OP didnt wait when it was reconnected to the original tv? <shrug>


----------



## wbandit (Mar 16, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Well, it sends power to the LNB on the dish. There is only one port on the splitter that will pass the power to the LNB. That port is connected to the room you had the power inserter installed in.
> 
> To move the power inserter, you need to identify which cable goes to the splitter from the room you want to move it TO, and remove that cable from the splitter. Then remove the cable on the power passing port 1 on the splitter and attach it to the port you just removed the other cable from. Attach the cable from the room you want to move it TO, to the power passing port 1 on the splitter.
> 
> If you burned out the LNB (unlikely) or the power inserter (possible) by moving it, then you will need to have that part(s) replaced before the system will work again.


Well that makes sense. Thanks for the explanation. I guess I'm going to need a new power inserter.


----------



## wbandit (Mar 16, 2007)

Xsabresx said:


> I learned this the heard way as well when I moved my PI. One thing I did notice though is that it takes a minute once the PI powers back up to get a signal back to all of the tvs.
> 
> Maybe the OP didnt wait when it was reconnected to the original tv? <shrug>


I actually waited quite a while. So did you have to get a new power inserter?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

wbandit said:


> Well that makes sense. Thanks for the explanation. I guess I'm going to need a new power inserter.


If you have a volt-ohm meter, you can check the power inserter with a short coax jumper to see if it is indeed burned out. Should read 21-28V depending on which model you have.


----------



## LoweBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

Make sure you have the cables going to the right device off of the PI also. The "Signal To IRD" needs to go to the box and "Power To SWM" goes to the wall/dish.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wbandit said:


> Well that makes sense. Thanks for the explanation. I guess I'm going to need a new power inserter.


Find the splitter and check/make sure the PI is connected to the port [#1] marked power passing. There is only one, so if it's not connected to it, it can't power the SWiM.


----------

